# Very large seeded corn for making Corn Nuts.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

There was a thread a few years ago about folk wanting very large seeded corn for planting to harvest to make a homemade version of Corn Nuts. 

About a month ago I came across such large seeds in a grocery store that caters to the Mexican population in Wichita. The seed was wormy however so I told the staff about it.

Yesterday I was in the market again and they had replaced the seed with fresh. Many of the individual seeds on the flat side are the size of a penny.
The corn doesn't say anywhere on the package that is it processed so I'm hoping to grow some.

If you would like to order some the package lead me to this web site which also has beans and other products. E-order page here:

http://goya.elsstore.com/view/product/?id=48525&cid=568

Via e-ordering they only offer 3 pound packages. The package I bought was a 1 lb. package and cost $2.15. If I can grow my own it will have been worth it.

I'll let you know if mine sprout and grow. Please remind me in about 10 days if I've not reported back and you have interest. Will be gone the rest of this week meaning they won't get planted until next week.

Windy in Kansas


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I believe Giant White is a hybrid corn, whereas the best alternative (_planting to harvest_) would probably be Hickory King (OP) for making your own Corn Nuts. There shouldn't be any problem with germination. You may get similar size kernels from the hybrid, but then again... BTW, I am interested in your results on kernel sizes after harvest. GL!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

This photo shows the difference in size between the Goya brand of giant white corn and Hickory King which is on the right. Note the space required for 12 kernels of each and the number of kernels required to fill a 2 inch space.

Sorry that the photo is not clearer as my digital camera won't focus closer.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

BTW I don't mind hybrids at all and think that the use of them is well deserved for the desired qualities they have such as disease resistance, yield, drought tolerance, etc.

I certainly respect those that don't wish to use them for whatever reason.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just concerned that some folks might get confused and think that what they plant (Giant White) is exactly what they would receive through harvest. Planting Hickory King, you can be pretty assured of what you will be harvesting. I'm not against hybrids myself, FTR. But a decent supply of OP variety of seeds on hand never hurt anybody.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Good luck on your corn nut adventure. I usually make some in late summer after my sweet corn stalks have died back and I can see a few ears that I've missed. I pick the ones that I missed and let them continue to dry. After I've shelled them out I bag them up and make corn nuts out of them later. 

I usually wait till almost deer season and then soak them over night in water. Then I place them in the oven to bake at about 300-325 degrees till brown. When I remove them from the oven I immediatly salt them down. Bag them up and take them with me on hunting trips. Makes a great snack when sitting in that tree stand.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

How Do I said:


> I was just concerned that some folks might get confused and think that what they plant (Giant White) is exactly what they would receive through harvest.


Very good point. Most generally I am of the opinion from having experience with hybrid wheat that most crops will remain true to variety for more than one year, probably several before starting to revert back to parental lineage.

It should be clearly noted that because I've not found a source for a giant corn that this seed is a food item and off the shelves of a grocery store. It would be like taking a jar of a certain brand of popcorn from the store to plant. I figure the giant white because of rarity will probably be just fine.

Thanks Oldcountryboy for the information on making up the corn snack. I like the idea of the baked seed instead of fried or parched in oil. Sounds good and I would enjoy a handful right now.

Sure anxious to see what the giant white corn seed grows into. Large plant, giant plant, normal sized ears, extra long ears, etc. Yield? Should be fun to see what I get and what I can make for a snack after saving some seed for future years.


----------

